
Dubai introduces new font - pookieinc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/30/world/middleeast/dubai-introduces-its-own-font-lauding-free-expression-it-does-not-permit.html
======
otoburb
This is great to see! Amman came out with their own font back in 2010[1]. I
personally prefer Amman's Arabic script over Dubai's starker strokes.

[1] [http://syntaxdesign.com/blog/syntax-al-balad-theater-
present...](http://syntaxdesign.com/blog/syntax-al-balad-theater-present-
yanone-and-the-new-typeface-of-amman/)

